# Single Speed Crankset Recommendations



## OneKYards (Oct 23, 2010)

Trying to outfit this 2010 Gary Fisher Superfly SS with some nice/light cranks. Wanted SRAM XO but they make a 2x10

I have searched for some time and found a few (eThirteen, FifteenK, Truvativ 1.1G SS Carbon, etc. but not sure they would direct mount right in this frame. 

- Looking for 170mm crank length with 32 front light set (under 800g)

- Doesn't seem to be a big market for us Single Speeders. 

- Any good recommendations? 


Thanks!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally I use XT cranks with just a single ring. If I had the coin that some are willing to spend I would go wtih the tried and true XTR set with a ISAR ti ring.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

You probably know but...you can run any crank SS. I'm just one for keeping my options open. A triple crank run SS will have a few more grams due to the spider, but it'll retain better resale value and compatibility with other/future bikes.


----------



## OneKYards (Oct 23, 2010)

What do you guys think of the White Industries ENO Crankset? 

I am thinking about the XTR but they may need some machining if converted to Single Ring. M960's? 

Stumble - I am trying for a light SS that flies like a rocket. True, 3 rings and 2 rings hold some resale value.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

I got a STYLO 1.1 cuz it was ON SALE, but I really wanted the NOIR


----------



## amillion3 (Aug 16, 2007)

A lot of people run and enjoy the WI crankset.

Another option is the Middleburn RS-7.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

OneKYards said:


> I am thinking about the XTR but they may need some machining if converted to Single Ring. M960's?


FTW. I've converted 2 sets of M960s, it's time consuming if you want a mirror finish but well worth it, light and strong and look the biz.


----------



## louisd (Nov 3, 2004)

*WI Eno cranks on my new Jabber*

I just pulled the trigger on this set up this morning. $209 shipped with a 32t front. Check ebay - Salt City Cycles has deals on these cranks. Now I need to see if I want to go with their Ti bb or a Phil Wood bb.


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

Get this for less than a $100 on ebay or craigslist.










Then cut the tabs file and sand and you'll have a light and stiff single speed crankset like this.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Also try the search function. We average about 1 crankset thread a week.


----------

